# Should The Redskins Change Their Name?



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

I think things are going too far!...What do you think?

http://abcnews.go.com/US/native-americans-anti-redskins-ad-air-nba-finals/story?id=24078793

View attachment 7550


----------



## drifter (Jun 11, 2014)

If the Washington redskins want to change their name and the NFL don't mind, go ahead. If the owner of the washington redskins does not want to change their name, then don't change it. No one else has any say about it.


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Drifter, For some years now, the Native American Indians have been telling us that they find the name offensive. We don't have teams with names like, (excuse me all), Jap, Wop, Kike, Slopes, Spades, Frogs, and on and on.
Why not? Because they are derogatory and offensive.


----------



## Misty (Jun 11, 2014)

I think they are going too far too, Meanderer. The team was named the Washington Redskins in 1933, in honor of their teams head coach, who was part Washington Sioux, and there were several Indian players also. It's refreshing to see an owner not back down over the PC environment that is going on today. I think I read that in Britain, they want to quit using the word "girl to be PC.

This political correctness is getting entirely out of hand.  More Indians than those complaining have said they see nothing wrong with the name Redskin being used for the team, they see it as honoring them, as it was meant to be for them. 

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it's going too far, and agree with Misty.


----------



## drifter (Jun 11, 2014)

Ina, I live in Oklahoma now. I am literally surrounded by Indians, by tribes of indians, and by reservations. There's 25 Indian Reservations in Oklahoma housing thirty-eightg tribes. This place used to be called Indian Territory. All of these tribes have access to the newsmedia. I have never heard the issue raised in Oklahoma. But it doesn't matter (to me). We are a vast misture of people in the US and it is vertually impossible to please everyone. This is one reason we elect representatives to congress. They speak for us, our mouthpiece if you will. I agree wisth Misty on both counts or subjects. On this subject of name change, we are overstepping; on political correctness, we repeated over step. Ina , sometimes we just have to say no.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you still buy red skin lollies ??

I know they banned ****** boy also we used to buy fag lollies now changed to fad


----------



## Phantom (Jun 11, 2014)

drifter said:


> Ina, I live in Oklahoma now. I am literally surrounded by Indians, by tribes of indians, and by reservations. There's 25 Indian Reservations in Oklahoma housing thirty-eightg tribes. This place used to be called Indian Territory. All of thesse tribes have access to the newsmedia. I have never heard the issue raised in Oklahoma. But it doesn't matter (to me). We are a vast misture of people in the US and it is vertually impossible to please everyone. This is one reason we elect representatives to congress. They speak for us, our mouthpiece if you will. I agree wisth Misty on both counts or subjects. On this subject of name change, we are overstepping; on political correctness, we repeated over step. Ina , sometimes we just have to say no.



I have an internet friend living in Ponca City Is that close to you? Apparently half way between Oklahoma and Tulsa ....


----------



## RCynic (Jun 11, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I think things are going too far!...What do you think?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/native-americans-anti-redskins-ad-air-nba-finals/story?id=24078793
> 
> View attachment 7550



I actually get offended hearing stuff like this on the news and reading about it claiming national attention. It's no wonder this country is in such a horrendous mess when people think this type of trivia is actually important. This country has no sense of priority......and PC can take a long walk on a short pier.


----------



## Ina (Jun 11, 2014)

Drifter, I guess I was remembering my mother, she was from Oregon before she and my grandmother came to Texas. My grandmother was Indian, and mom was half. They never talked much about their history, but I do know they hated being called redskins. I do believe the owner of the team should have the only say, but I can still understand why it might be offensive to some. Just another side to the subject. :wave:


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 11, 2014)

Misty said:


> I think they are going too far too, Meanderer. The team was named the Washington Redskins in 1933, in honor of their teams head coach, who was part Washington Sioux, and there were several Indian players also. It's refreshing to see an owner not back down over the PC environment that is going on today. I think I read that in Britain, they want to quit using the word "girl to be PC.
> 
> This political correctness is getting entirely out of hand.  More Indians than those complaining have said they see nothing wrong with the name Redskin being used for the team, they see it as honoring them, as it was meant to be for them.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.



Agree 100%.


----------



## drifter (Jun 11, 2014)

Understand, Ina. I grew up with indian friends. They too hated to be called red skins.


----------



## drifter (Jun 11, 2014)

Phantom, I remember you had a friend in Ponca City. You mentioned that on the forum that closed down and I check the weather in Ponca City to see if they had damage. Last year they did have a number of storms.


----------



## Harley (Jun 11, 2014)

Misty said:


> I think they are going too far too, Meanderer. The team was named the Washington Redskins in 1933, in honor of their teams head coach, who was part Washington Sioux, and there were several Indian players also. It's refreshing to see an owner not back down over the PC environment that is going on today. I think I read that in Britain, they want to quit using the word "girl to be PC.
> 
> This political correctness is getting entirely out of hand.  More Indians than those complaining have said they see nothing wrong with the name Redskin being used for the team, they see it as honoring them, as it was meant to be for them.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.



I agree, Misty...And thank you, for the information.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 11, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Can you still buy red skin lollies ??
> 
> I know they banned ****** boy also we used to buy fag lollies now changed to fad



Seems you can't say that word opposite to white


----------



## littleowl (Jun 12, 2014)

_
 have followed the Red Skins for years.
I agree with Drifter._


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> Ina, I live in Oklahoma now. I am literally surrounded by Indians, by tribes of indians, and by reservations. There's 25 Indian Reservations in Oklahoma housing thirty-eightg tribes. This place used to be called Indian Territory. All of these tribes have access to the newsmedia. I have never heard the issue raised in Oklahoma. But it doesn't matter (to me). We are a vast misture of people in the US and it is vertually impossible to please everyone. This is one reason we elect representatives to congress. They speak for us, our mouthpiece if you will. I agree wisth Misty on both counts or subjects. On this subject of name change, we are overstepping; on political correctness, we repeated over step. Ina , sometimes we just have to say no.



Well said, Drifter!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 12, 2014)

I spent most of my life in and around Fort Smith, Arkansas, On the border of Oklahoma. I worked with and was friends with a lot of Indians over the years. They were all proud of their Indian heritage and would never be offended by any reference to it.


I can't imagine anyone being ashamed of being an Indian but that is the only reason I can think of why some would be offended by the name redskin.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2014)

For 82 years the name was fine.  _Now_ there is a problem with it....

The NFL is proud of their history too. .. http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/football/teams/greatest.html


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2014)

Then there's this today.  Guess the name will go away...

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/06/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=490120


----------



## marinaio (Jun 18, 2014)

Based on the current ultra-sensitivity to anything and everything we should just do away with all references to race, color, creed, nationality, gender, marital status, ****** orientation, political preference, et al.; no more Mexican, Italian, Chinese, whatever food; no more Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, whatever centers; no more male/female or whatever of the new 50+ genders specific anythings.  This nonsense is probably the most divisive of any since the Viet Nam War, it's hurting the nation and turning people against each other for silly reasons based on inane arguments.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2014)

OK....In the 1st place, I've always thought that calling native Americans  "Indians" is ridiculous !

 Just because (stupid) Columbus thought he was in the "Indies", he called the people  "Indians".

 They are NOT  INDIANS !!   They are Native Americans.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a cottage near a reservation called the Southern Ute Indian Reservation where there is a school that was once run by the BIA (Boss Indians Around); both names are accepted and used by the Southern Ute nation.  I do agree, Indian is not the proper name but it is the one most used and accepted.  We should actually use the traditional names of each tribe, Dine instead of Navajo for example.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 18, 2014)

If it was an actual problem with the Indian people, then I think they should offer to change the name. However, it was changed from the Boston Braves, which was also an Indian name, and was done to honor the Indians, not to degrade them.
I think that too many things are being pushed as politically incorrect nowdays, and it is basically just a way of making people feel slammed by other people; creating race issues that didn't exist, and not actually doing anything to help the Indians (or anyone else).
If these people who say they are so concerned about the Indians being mistreated with this really want to do something, they should think about giving the Indians back the lands that we took from them. Now, that would actually make a difference in people's lives.
As for what a sports team is called; I can't see where this is a problem. It was meant as a commendation. The people complaining are the "PC team", not the actual Indian tribes; so if it is not bothering the tribes, then leave it alone.  Changing how we say everything only points out differences, not brings us together.


----------



## drifter (Jun 18, 2014)

Well now that we can see what can happen to a copyright, the redskins can use the name but so can anyone else. Can't very well call the team the Washington Indians, that wouldn't work. The Washington Mean Machine probably wouldn't be acceptable. Washington Brain Crushers. Probably not. The Washington Brain Drain Machine. Too long. I suspect Nicky boy will keep using The Washington Redskins and refile his copyright after some time. But, what do I know? Whatever they decide on, I hope Dallas beats them. 

And whatever else we change, I'm still going to eat Mexican food, well tex-mex Mexican food, with picante sauce.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 19, 2014)

Why dont we just call them the "Washington Idiots" in honor of our congress.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Why dont we just call them the "Washington Idiots" in honor of our congress.


I think we have a Weiner!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

On second thought, the "Washington Weiners" has a nice ring to it...and they would still be the redskins.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 19, 2014)

I never knew anyone would be offended by the word - I thought it was to symbolize their strength and bravery if anything else.  I think panic has set in after the dumb Sterling incident and they are going way too far to prove everything is ok in the sports world - geeeeeez.


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2014)

You can't do anything these days without offending someone.


----------



## RCynic (Jun 19, 2014)

marinaio said:


> Based on the current ultra-sensitivity to anything and everything we should just do away with all references to race, color, creed, nationality, gender, marital status, ****** orientation, political preference, et al.; no more Mexican, Italian, Chinese, whatever food; no more Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, whatever centers; no more male/female or whatever of the new 50+ genders specific anythings.  This nonsense is probably the most divisive of any since the Viet Nam War, it's hurting the nation and turning people against each other for silly reasons based on inane arguments.



Yep. Here's how idiotic this has already become. 

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...k-if-history-is-any-indication/?__federated=1


----------



## marinaio (Jun 19, 2014)

Ain't it great!


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 20, 2014)

RCynic said:


> Yep. Here's how idiotic this has already become.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...k-if-history-is-any-indication/?__federated=1



lol no way.  Kids always want to fit in.  That's not going to stick.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 22, 2014)

My grandfather was half native American (Huron.)  Nothing offended him.  Down here in Florida, Florida State Seminoles president (T. K. Wetherell, a friend of mine) was given an honorary head piece from the Tribe.  They supported the native American riding out on the horse in full dress before the games.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 22, 2014)

I found a letter from the skins prez to the gov about their history

http://files.redskins.com/pdf/letter-from-bruce-allen.pdf

of all them problems we have they make an issue out of this !!??


----------



## kcvet (Jun 22, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> My grandfather was half native American (Huron.)  Nothing offended him.  Down here in Florida, Florida State Seminoles president (T. K. Wetherell, a friend of mine) was given an honorary head piece from the Tribe.  They supported the native American riding out on the horse in full dress before the games.



same here


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2014)

The native Americans discover peroxide !!


----------



## kcvet (Jun 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The native Americans discover peroxide !!



i think popcorn to


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2014)

The Washington *Native Americans* doesn't have the same resonance in the name.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2014)

New Zealand national rugby union team
354,824 followers on Google+


The All Blacks represent New Zealand in what is regarded as its national sport. The All Blacks are the holders of the Rugby World Cup and are the 2013 International Rugby Board Team of the Year as well ... Wikipedia



*Founded: *1893


*Location: *New Zealand


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2014)

kcvet said:


>




View attachment 7969


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 25, 2014)

I just, don't get it because if there was a team named the Pilgrims, or the White Eyes, I wouldn't be offended.  Have people nothing better to do then "look" for things to be offended about.


----------

